# gas in oil resivoir



## biggator (Aug 11, 2005)

someone recently brought me a lawnmower and said I could have it. When you prime it it starts fine runs a little and begins to sputter or lose power. The story was his brother in law had put fuel in with the oil he said he clean it as good as possible but still sputters and we have changed the plug several times.Any help or ideas would be appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

put gas in the crankcase??? well if he did that, gas cause a big oil viscosity lose. if it was ran for quite a while, does it blow white smoke?? it has maybe messed the breather up, or it has just plainly worn it out before its time....also, it may have a valve that could be sticking.


----------



## biggator (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks bugman i appreciate the reply but it doesn't blow white smoke it will rev high then low up and down. I told the guy i didnt know how anybody could make that mistake. any other help would be appreciated.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oooo, well if its a preset speed limit on it, the spring may be worn out on the governor.


----------

